# Hilfe beim Umstieg

## JanWichmann

Hi

Da ich keine Lust mehr auf Suse habe bin ich auf der Suche nach einen neuen OS und nun schwange ich zwischen Gentoo und Sabayon. 

Meine Hauptsorge ist ob das Kompilieren schwierig ist?

Und welche von beiden ihr nehmen würdet. Ich weiss solche fragen sind immer doof aber ich hoffe auf eure Neutralen

antworten.

MfG

Jan Wichmann

----------

## Martux

Hallo Jan, willkommen in diesem Forum.

Also, das ist schwer zu sagen. Sabayon sieht schnieke aus und sollte recht schnell installiert sein.

Gentoo hingegen mußt Du Dir Stück für Stück selbst zusammenbasteln. Am besten ohne Gui-Installer, von dem haben hier nur die Wenigsten eine gute Meinung. So eine Gentoo-Installation kann schon mal ein paar Tage dauern. Wenn Du als Zeit hast und was lernen willst (und des lesens mächtig bist...), nimm Gentoo, es lohnt sich echt.

Hilfe findest Du in der tollen Installationsanleitung und hier im Forum.

Kleiner Tipp noch zur Installation: Um einen (grafischen) Browser und ein benutzbares System zu haben, mache ich die Installation immer von einer Knoppix/Gentoo/Kanotix-LiveCD aus.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

also das Kompilieren wird dir bei Gentoo dank portage recht einfach gemacht. Einfach ein emerge -av <Paketname> und das Kompilieren geht los. Daher sollte das deine geringste Sorge sein.

Ich rate dir, dich mit portage und sog. USE-flags vertraut zu machen. Wenn man portage kennt und weiß, wie man mit den USE-flags die Abhängigkeiten, bzw. Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Pakete festlegt, ist das schon die halbe Miete. Scheu vor der Kommandozeile solltest du ebenfalls nicht haben.

Zu Sabayon kann ich dir gar nix sagen, da ich es einfach nicht kenne.  :Wink: 

Grüße

Poly-C

P.S.: Ich bin 2003 von SuSE auf Gentoo umgestiegen und habe es bisher noch nie bereut. Mittlerweile rennt Gentoo auf allen Kisten, die ich betreue, sowohl meine eigenen, als auch die meiner Verwandten, Freunde und Bekannten, sowie dem Clanserver, der unter meiner Fuchtel "leidet"  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *JanWichmann wrote:*   

> Da ich keine Lust mehr auf Suse habe

 Unverständlich. Yast ist doch toll.

 *JanWichmann wrote:*   

> und nun schwange ich zwischen Gentoo und Sabayon.

 schwange kommt von schwanger?

Sabayon basiert auf Gentoo, soll nur etwas problematischer bei Updates / Änderungen sein.

 *JanWichmann wrote:*   

> Meine Hauptsorge ist ob das Kompilieren schwierig ist?

 Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schwierig. Du gibst "emerge Paketname" ein und wartest. Und dann kannst du dem Rechner zugucken, wie haufenweise lustiger Zeilen stundenlang über den Bildschirm huschen. Schon allein für dieses Hobby lohnt sich Gentoo. Bei OpenOffice brauchst du allerdings schon ganz schön Sitzfleisch.

 *JanWichmann wrote:*   

> aber ich hoffe auf eure Neutralen antworten.

 Du weißt schon, daß das hier in Gentoo-Forum ist?  :Smile: 

Wenn die Leute hier nicht von diesem OS überzeugt wären, oder keinerlei Probleme damit hätten oder beides, dann wären die nicht hier.

----------

## nikaya

Mein Tipp (oh Wunder):Nimm Gentoo,auch wenn es erst etwas härter ist.Sabayon ist zwar erst schneller installiert/vorkonfiguriert,aber es auf Dauer zu pflegen ist wesentlich härter als Gentoo.Wo bei Gentoo oft ein world-update oder revdep-rebuild schon hilft ist dieses bei Sabayon unmöglich.Dies liegt an der mehr als "komischen" Vorkonfiguration.Wenn du vorhast nur zu installieren,einzelne Pakete nachinstallieren und ansonsten das System in Ruhe lässt könnte Sabayon was für Dich sein.

Das Thema gab es schon öfter hier.Dort kannst Du noch mehr Meinungen einholen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528152.html Deutsch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-541789.html Englisch

----------

## UTgamer

Bin 2004 ebenfalls von SuSE zu Gentoo gewechselt und habe es nie bereut.

Als kleiner Tip, sichere dir von deinem SuSE einfach mal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf, direkt verwenden wirst du sie nicht können, aber das Sax von Suse baut eine recht gute xorg.conf, denn diese ist für einen Neueinsteiger/Umsteiger nicht so einfach zu konfigurieren. So kannst du später bei Konfigurationsfragen auf ein gut funktionierendes Beispiel zurückgreifen.  :Wink: 

Gentoo und Debian geben dir das freieste System welches du dir vorstellen kannst. Debian in ihrer verfechtenden durchgehenden freien Lizenzstrucktur, und Gentoo in der freiesten Konfiguration.

Das Gentoo kannst du voll zu deinen eigenen Wünschen nur für deine HW und deine Softwarewünsche zusammen stellen, keine mir bekannte andere Distribution ist so frei wie Gentoo, ob nun mit den beiden Flagschiffen von Portage: USE -Flags oder CFLAGS; oder sonstwie an SW Austattung.

Baue dir einfach mit Gentoo dein Wunschsystem zusammen.

Die Erstinstallation ist zwar etwas langwieriger aber du wirst es später schätzen lernen und deine Freude daran bekommen.

----------

## holgi1789

Hallo,

wie bei vielen meiner Vorredner kenne ich Sabayon nicht. Bin aber etwa 2003 von SuSE auf Gentoo umgestiegen.

Vorteile Gentoo

ich habe noch nie das System neu installieren müssen. Bei SuSE gab es bei einem Wechsel auf eine neue Version schon mal heftige Probleme

Gentoo ist bei geschickter Wahl der USE-Flags schlank und kommt mit sehr geringen Ressourcen aus. Hab nur 512 MB Ram und der reicht für meine Art der Anwendungen vollkommen (einzig bei meinen Test mit Virtualisierung wird es naturgemäß eng)

Gentoo zwingt dich dein System kennen zu lernen, du erhälst einen enormen Wissensboost und bist gefeiter bei Problemen und sensibler bei Sicherheitsfragen

Gentoo ist sehr stabil

durch ein individuelles System ist es weniger anfällig für Sicherheitslecks

das Mischen von stabilen, instabilen und Softwarezweigen von anderen ("overlays") ist sehr einfach und komfortabel lösbar

die Community allen voran die Foren liefern ein dermaßen schnellen und umfassenden Support womit du fast alle Probleme lösen kannst

Nachteile Gentoo

das Kompilieren ist nicht kompliziert, aber zeitaufwendig. Auf einem Firmen-Livesystem wo schon mal sehr schnell Programme installiert/upgedatet werden müssen, kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen, zumal der Kompiliervorgang Ressourcen beansprucht

wirklich Spaß macht es nur mit einem eigenen Kernel; beim Umfang der aktuellen 2.6er Kernel ist das nicht immer trivial

Gentoo bedeutet viel Zeit mit lesen und probieren zu verbringen. Die Anfangshürde ist sehr hoch; wirst du leicht durch Mißerfolge abgeschreckt, ist Gentoo keine gute Wahl

Gentoo ist erst mal nicht LSB konform; der Einsatz von kommerzieller Software unter Umständen nicht möglich

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachteile Gentoo
> 
> das Kompilieren ist nicht kompliziert, aber zeitaufwendig. Auf einem Firmen-Livesystem wo schon mal sehr schnell Programme installiert/upgedatet werden müssen, kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen, zumal der Kompiliervorgang Ressourcen beansprucht
> ...

 

....wo schon mal sehr schnell Programme installiert/upgedatet werden müssen,... Versuche mal eine andere Distribution so lange auf einem aktuellen Stand zu halten, wie Gentoo. Bei den meisten ist doch nch einem Systemupdate Sense. Ich habe Suse Mandrake redhat konppix etc. ausprobiert. Da gilt die Faustregel " Never touch.."

Gentoo ist erst mal nicht LSB konform; Welche ist es denn? Soweit ich weiß macht doch jeder in irgendeiner Beziehung sein Ding. Könnte mir das höchstens bei debian oder slackware vorstellen.

----------

## holgi1789

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....wo schon mal sehr schnell Programme installiert/upgedatet werden müssen,... Versuche mal eine andere Distribution so lange auf einem aktuellen Stand zu halten, wie Gentoo. Bei den meisten ist doch nch einem Systemupdate Sense. Ich habe Suse Mandrake redhat konppix etc. ausprobiert. Da gilt die Faustregel " Never touch.."

 

im betrieblichen Zusammenhang ist up-to-date gar nicht mal wünschenswert, da geht es nur um Sicherheitsupdates und Einspielen von den Entwicklern plötzlich benötigte Software, ansonsten sollte man eh nur bei absoluter Notwendigkeit updaten. Unser Debian läuft seit fünf Jahren und hat schon zwei Rechner, ein großes Update von woody nach sarge, Virtualisierung und alles andere überlebt. Gerade die Updates müssen aber sehr schnell da sein.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ist erst mal nicht LSB konform; Welche ist es denn? Soweit ich weiß macht doch jeder in irgendeiner Beziehung sein Ding. Könnte mir das höchstens bei debian oder slackware vorstellen.

 

Zumindest SuSE Enterprise ist LSB zertifiziert. Ob das alles immer so sinnvoll ist, sei dahin gestellt, aber für manche ein Entscheidungskriterium. Und kommerzielle Software, aber auch Hardware, zertifiziert und testet seine Pakete/Produkte für SLES, RHEL und vielleicht noch Debian. Bei Gentoo nicht.

Beispiel: beim Kauf eines neuen Entwicklungsservers war dieser nur SLES zertifizert, ich hatte aber keine Lust und Zeit alle Komponenten für gentoo Tauglichkeit durchzuschauen. Letztendlich kam ich wie vermutet an Suse vorbei, es läuft Gentoo als dom0 und in domUs zusätzlich zu debian in domUs (btw: die Gentoo-Live-CD war unter den wenigen Distros die keine Probleme beim Erkennen des RAIDs hatten). Privat sieht das natürlich anders aus, aber auch das ist eine individuelle Entscheidung, deren Existenz man vorher aber wissen sollte.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ist erst mal nicht LSB konform; der Einsatz von kommerzieller Software unter Umständen nicht möglich
> 
> 

 

Welche "Kommerziellen" Programme laufen denn nicht mit Gentoo?  Mir fällt keines ein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Jul 12, 2007 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

nero läuft definitiv! die alte 2.0 version hab ich damals viel benutzt, für dvds wie auch normale cds!

wenn es nicht funktionieren würde wäre es wohl kaum im portage oder?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> nero läuft definitiv! die alte 2.0 version hab ich damals viel benutzt, für dvds wie auch normale cds!
> 
> wenn es nicht funktionieren würde wäre es wohl kaum im portage oder?

 

Mein Fehler. Hatte gerade einen Knoten im Hirn.

----------

